# Found a odd piece of Jett......



## Ladybuggz (Aug 25, 2010)

[align=left]Hello, while out digging one day in an old Chinese garbage dump/burnt down town, my husband kicked a rock that he triped over, but it flew too far to be a rock, so he picked it up and was astonished the "rock" was warm and quite light! We had no idea what it was, at first we were thinking petrified dinosaur poop, but no, we discovered it to be a piece of Jett, basically petrified wood, from millions of years ago. How did it end up where it was?? no idea, maybe it belonged to an old Chinese person who brought it to Western Canada with them, or it's just a weird chance of finding a piece that came from underground! It's a neat conversation piece, but if anyone wants to purchase it, just give me a hoot! My picture of it is to large to fit on here, so just ask and I can send it to you!
[/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2010)

[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello Teresa,

 Welcome to the Forum. Are'ya gonna shrink the size of your photos and post'em up? I'd like to see some jet. How did you determine it to be jet.

 There is a Canadian jet: "Bastard jet - a soft jet;  one source mentioned in the literature is Canada, not otherwise specified;  certainly several other countries have jet of equally poor quality." From + much more info.

 This is jet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is Jett:


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi there, I'm not sure how to shrink the picture?? I'm a bit new to this!  tips??
 We took it to a place that sold all kinds of different stones and  things, the owner of the store told us what it was.


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, I've figured it out, take a look at these!


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 25, 2010)

here is the mesurements ....of the Jett


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 25, 2010)

sorry posted the same pic twice oops!...heres the other..


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Theresa,

 That is a honkingly large piece of jet. Is it a high cabochon cut? My first thought was "pommel," but...

 I wanna see photos of this "old Chinese garbage dump/burnt down town" where jou were kickin it, please. Sounds like a very cool spot, with potential aplenty...


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

sorry....I don't have any pictures, but I can tell you where it is????  Vancouver Island, BC, The city of Nanaimo, at the top of Albert Street, there is a gully ( to your left) , that used to be the old China Town, it burnt down in 1964 (I think) but right behind it was the garbage dump, most of the site is now Condo's and a Old folks home, and land no one is suppose to go on ( why I don't know ) but it is full of really bad prickles and a bit swampy.  Most of the good stuf has been dug up already, lots of neat stuff, tons of Opium bottles and Chinese beer bottles, and the town of Nanaimo had it's own bottle making company, so those are quite collectible  around here. There is a guy who has a web site on his finds in town, but the name of him can't quite make it to my fingers...I'll have to look it up!  I'll post a picture of the China town fire if I can find one. Good Luck!


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

Dear Surfaceone, here is the link to the China town I have been referring to, it's an interesting site and it also shows some of the artifacts that were found.....http:\chinatown.mala.bc.ca/project.asp
 happy reading![8|]
 ps....I'm not sure what you mean by the "high cabochon cut" or pommel, all I know is it is "Jet".


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Theresa,

 Thanks for that link. I went off surfing a bit via that place. Cabochon is a gemstone term, and the pommel I was referencing would have been the heel piece on a fancy knife or sword hilt, not the saddle pommel. Just possible applications...


----------

